# The Best Book On Film Composition Just Got Better



## ed buller (May 7, 2015)

Brian Morrell's excellent two volume set on film and TV music just had an edition.

Packed full of goodness


http://www.brianmorrell.co.uk/filmbooks.html

e


----------



## Rob (May 7, 2015)

that's great, thank you Ed!


----------



## Martin K (May 7, 2015)

I didn't know about these books. Thanks a million Ed 

best,
Martin


----------



## palu (May 8, 2015)

Wow - these look great and really in-depth. Thanks Ed!


----------



## chibear (May 8, 2015)

Yes, post of the month award for this one Thanks :D


----------



## tonaliszt (May 8, 2015)

Wow, these look great!


----------



## JMDNYC (May 8, 2015)

Judging by the picture, Brian Morrell might be a pseudonym for Randy Newman.

Looking forward to reading....


----------



## jcs88 (May 8, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to study under Brian for a few courses while at LCM. 

Incredibly knowledgeable and talented guy. His grasp on film music function is outstanding.


----------



## Maximvs (May 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for sharing this!!


----------



## jamwerks (May 9, 2015)

Looked like an interesting resource. But after going through a few chapters on music theory, several of his analysis & comment s are regrettably erroneous. Pretty much stopped me in my shoes!


----------



## bbunker (May 9, 2015)

OK - I'll bite. What are the errors you're observing?


----------



## shadow (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for this link.
Looking forward to delving in as these books look quite interesting.
Robb


----------



## mducharme (Jun 2, 2015)

He has a really odd explanation of the big stacked secundal chord at the opening of "Alien", in volume 3, "in space", figure 15. He analyses it as a tertian structure, some crazy C9 (#5) (#11), when it is really just a large whole tone cluster of stacked minor sevenths, one on top of the other. That is significantly overcomplicating what is a very simple harmonic device.


----------

